
Ask HN: How to go from job at [platform] to indie consultant for [platform]? - dizzydes
I would love to hear from folks who have successfully left a technical role at [platform name] to become an independent consultant specializing in [platform name] with the goal of having more freedom and increasing income...<p>Were there any steps you took&#x2F;wish you took prior to leaving to ensure success?
======
verdverm
I became an SME (in k8s &| devops), did some impressive work at IBM with it,
left to start a company, do consultation / custom work on side to keep cash
coming in. One gig is mainly DevOps spanning AWS, GCP, onprem; the other is a
migration from AWS to GCP/GKE.

The biggest contributions to success seems to be track record and networking.
The second gig is with a former coworker who knew my work.

